# 20 weeks & still having morning sickness...



## CantWait_xx

Hey,

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow and don't feel any better than I did in first tri!

I feel sick every single day & I actually be sick about 4 times a week.
I feel like I'm going to faint every day and it's starting to get annoying lol. Can't do anything much before about 2-3pm ish so I have to make sure all my appointments are later on in the day. I had no choice about an appointment a couple of weeks ago.. it was at 9am & I was throwing up all the way there in the car :dohh: haha. But also struggle to get out and see friends and stuff :wacko:

Anyone else like this?? & how are you dealing with it?xx


----------



## ClairAye

Mine stopped every morning at about 17-18 weeks but was sick a good few times after, sounds of it, it may keep reducing but some people just get it all the way through :nope: If you feel bad take time out! :flower:


----------



## lola_90

I had morning sickness up until 22 weeksish, it does get better hun :flower:

I used to make sure i ate things like crackers regularly because for me if I got hungry I felt more sick!


----------



## popps12

im 26 weeks, and i still get sickness, especially when im travelling, i always find a fizzy drink helps me,

xx


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I still get sick,and im 40 weeks:wacko:
I had bad "morning" sickness till I was about 25 weeks,and it just kinda dimmed down but never fully went away...I throw up everyday still from getting qweezy but its not AS bad as it was.

Just try home remedies like ginger,ginger pills/vitamins,lemon tea,peppermint ANYTHING,preggie pops,saltine crackers,raspberry tea,or just go to google and find more things you may like better...there ARE things that can take the edge off!

Goodluck to you,hopefully youre feeling better soon:thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

I had awful sickness until I was 22 weeks. It's not easy! I practically lived on saltine crackers and pretzels. If it becomes unbearable or if you're losing too much weight, your doctor can prescribe you something to calm your stomach. 

Hang in there! I hope you're feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## CantWait_xx

thank you girls for all your responses, I'll deffo be trying out some of your ideas :flower: xxx


----------



## always_xo

I know how you feel. Everyone told me 2nd tri would be so much better, but I've felt the same as the 1st so far. :shrug: Different for everyone I guess. Nothing helped me, I tried everything, so my doctor put me on Zofran. It helps a TON with the nausea and vomiting but ended up making me really constipated :blush: so I only take it when I really need it. (As you should do with any meds while pregnant I suppose.) :thumbup: Hope you feel better!


----------



## hannahhlove

I was sick everyday/night up until I was about 17 weeks. Now I only get sick 3-4 times a week but like you said - can't plan anything before 2pm as I never know. Some days are getting better than others though. I don't know how you do with eating/drinking while you're sick, but I couldn't eat much and would only drink water. I found that freezies (not sure if you call them this where you live - but ice juice things haha) worked a great deal :) Feel better!


----------

